# Newbie-GCRM Belfast 1st ICSI cycle to start March18, buddy please?



## el88 (Feb 21, 2018)

Hi everyone,

TTC since sept 16 diagnosed male factor infertility Nov 2017 and added to NHS waiting list. I cant wait another 18 months to try so have decided to do a private cycle in GCRM Belfast. Trying naturally in the mean time even though there is only a 1% chance of success (driving me nuts as I am a serial ov/pg test taker!)

Been stalking threads and forums for months trying to get an idea of what to expect so if anyone is at GCRM Belfast, or anywhere really who is starting IVF/ICSI March/Apil 2018 I would love a cycle buddy!

_TTC since Sept 2016
Dec 2016 chemical pregnancy
March 2017 BFP -Miscarriage
Nov 2017 diagnosed Male factor infertility-added to NHS IVF waiting list
Due to start private ICSI end March 2018 with GCRM Belfast
*Baby dust required* _


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Welcome to FF and well done for graduating from lurking 

There is a really supportive thread for patients of GCRM so maybe pop over there and introduce yourself http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=347554.740

There is also an active Cycle Buddies section of people going to various clinics here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=68.0

Good luck xxx


----------

